# Can I build a fire pit on this deck?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have this deck, and I'd like to put a raised fire pit on it. if I should drop that idea, tell me now haha.

I know I'll need patio stones (2 or 3 layers?) to prevent damage to the deck. Does anyone have tips on what I could use for the pit itself, or should I just buy one?

Thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First check bylaw if you are allowed to do that. Where I am, can't have a fire pit. And I actually totally agree, specially with how close the houses here are.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would say no, because even where a fire pit is allowed, you need I think clear ground with a 10 foot radius of crushed stone 6 inches deep.

A gas powered fire pit might be ok there.

Just read it again. No way should you build on top of the deck!  Even with a layer of patio stones the wood underneath will smolder and ignite.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

We got a raised pit from Rona (when on sale). It's just like this:









It would give you nice clearance. Plus you could still put patio stones under it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I would say no, because even where a fire pit is allowed, you need I think clear ground with a 10 foot radius of crushed stone 6 inches deep.
> 
> A gas powered fire pit might be ok there.


Is that across Ontario? I ask because I dont think I know anyone following that one :/.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Do not do that. I’m a fireman by profession. In my 10 years on the job I’ve been to approximately 25-30 fires started either by fire pits on wood decks or discarded cigarettes on wood decks. What happens is that an ember will drop down between the cracks and sometimes as much as 6 or 8 hours later you’ve got a raging fire. In fact, I was at a fire over the weekend that started under the back deck the morning after the homeowners had a fire in their chimnea. The homeowners were not home, and by the time someone called it in the house was a total loss. There was significant damage to the neighbour’s property as well.

Unless you’re prepared to cover that entire deck with patio stones (which it would obviously not support) then consider a gas/propane fire pit or put it on grass 20 feet away.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@fogdart thank you for the valuable insight! Looks like a good discussion to have with my wife (powered pit vs none). Now to resume looking at deck furniture!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Is that across Ontario? I ask because I dont think I know anyone following that one :/.


The rules go by fire district, and are pretty clear. Most built up residential areas wont allow any sort of open flame fire pit.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> Is that across Ontario? I ask because I dont think I know anyone following that one :/.


It's not even the same within a region!! Here in Kitchener you can have backyard fire pits, but a few blocks away in Waterloo you cannot. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This forum is awesome. Lots of knowledgeable people in almost any topic you bring up.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

That's a nice deck though. Looks like it would make a good stage.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I would say no, because even where a fire pit is allowed, you need I think *clear ground with a 10 foot radius of crushed stone 6 inches deep.*


Certainly not the case here in Kitchener!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I share your enjoyment of a nice fire, I wouldn't put fire on a wooden deck surrounded by a wooden privacy fence, regardless of what the local laws dictate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

May go with a fire table (previous owners had one in the gazebo..) or just a regular table and seating. We got options!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

No fire pit Budda, stage!
Simple...









Or......


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

get a gas one for the deck and if you still want a wood one get one of those portable things from a couple posts ago and put it on the driveway. just throw a couple of logs in when company stops over on a chilly night, have a beer put it out and move it to the side.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> May go with a fire table (previous owners had one in the gazebo..) or just a regular table and seating. We got options!


Options are nice.

This is one other thing we have that might work. This is a propane burner, with a grill and a cover. The flame is a bit more controlled and a bit more elevated.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

@Milkman I like your nearby greenery. I bet it'll be very pleasing around there come the fall


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Options are nice.
> 
> This is one other thing we have that might work. This is a propane burner, with a grill and a cover. The flame is a bit more controlled and a bit more elevated.
> 
> View attachment 367806


Must be fun to cut the grass


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I would say no, because even where a fire pit is allowed, you need I think clear ground with a 10 foot radius of crushed stone 6 inches deep.


That may be best practice but it is waaaaaay above the code in most areas (even Toronto - which, like most places with bans discussed above - cannot prohibit it for the purposes of cooking so the workaround is to have some hot dogs handy whenever you burn). I read up on it before last winter because I got a chiminea for socially distanced backyard winter hangs. Used it like 3 times.



tomee2 said:


> Just read it again. No way should you build on top of the deck! Even with a layer of patio stones the wood underneath will smolder and ignite.


LOL, no it won't unless we're talking some sort of rager. Still not a good idea and I wouldn't do it myself - especially with all that non-deck space right there. There's also likely code as regards how far away the pit needs to be from (wood) "structure" to be legal (like here in TO - had to put the thing in the middle of my yard to not be too close to any fence/deck). And good thing the dog ruined the grass because there's a regulation for that too (but not 10 feet of 6 inch deep gravel ; that's insane and technically no campground I've ever been in w, including prov/federal ones would be up to code).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Must be fun to cut the grass


LOL, yeah that's a very good observation.

We go out first and move the chairs on top of the tables and then I do my best to navigate around everything. Then weed whack, then put everything back in place.

Linda helps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> @Milkman I like your nearby greenery. I bet it'll be very pleasing around there come the fall



We also have a lot of perenials and two beautiful Rose of Sharon bushes, lilacs, you name it. The grass is a bit ratty, but Linda does a nce job with the flowers.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with Fogdart. 

I’m not in the FD but my first reaction looking at the pic was “that’d burn real good.”


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Milkman said:


> We also have a lot of perenials and two beautiful Rose of Sharon bushes, lilacs, you name it. The grass is a bit ratty, but Linda does a nce job with the flowers.


I'm sure it's wonderful. But I was talking about the weed lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm sure it's wonderful. But I was talking about the weed lol



Unfortunately that's an annual. Always try to play that down a little, LOL.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Unfortunately that's an annual


The perennial version is close to reality now...so my son tells me.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

My neighbours have installed a fire pit about five or six feet away from my fence. I'm not really a fan. Houses in our neighborhood are just too close together, and on a nice night, I like to sleep with the window open. I can't do that with campfire smoke and "beer voices" from nearby drifting in. Plus, I don't like to feel like I just moved into a trailer park!

The municipal by-law in my town prohibits fire pits, but most seem to ignore the prohibition. However, I'm not the "complain-to-the-city" type, so I will probably just put up with it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> The perennial version is close to reality now...so my son tells me.



LOL, sign me up.

In the mean time, these are from seeds from last year's crop.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am no expert, but a wood fire pit on a wood deck seems like a questionable idea.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That may be best practice but it is waaaaaay above the code in most areas (even Toronto - which, like most places with bans discussed above - cannot prohibit it for the purposes of cooking so the workaround is to have some hot dogs handy whenever you burn). I read up on it before last winter because I got a chiminea for socially distanced backyard winter hangs. Used it like 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, no it won't unless we're talking some sort of rager. Still not a good idea and I wouldn't do it myself - especially with all that non-deck space right there. There's also likely code as regards how far away the pit needs to be from (wood) "structure" to be legal (like here in TO - had to put the thing in the middle of my yard to not be too close to any fence/deck). And good thing the dog ruined the grass because there's a regulation for that too (but not 10 feet of 6 inch deep gravel ; that's insane and technically no campground I've ever been in w, including prov/federal ones would be up to code).


I think remembering the burn barrel / bon fire rules for Lanark County, haha! We burn a lot of stuff instead of hauling it to the dump.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There ya go. End of the driveway usually works well, and a crowd will usually gather bringing their own refreshments in brown bags. Haha!


Haha!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

No

You'll need a chiminea or some other raised thing on legs for on top of a combustible structure
With a CSA stamp on it if you ever plan to make an insurance claim after burning something down

Or take the deck apart and build a gazebo with the lumber and beside the nice gazebo put a patio with a fire pit if your local bylaws permit open burning

j


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 367837
> 
> 
> There ya go. End of the driveway usually works well, and a crowd will usually gather bringing their own refreshments in brown bags. Haha!
> ...


Cheap easy way to cut the top off the barrel is take an arc welder to it and crank up the heat.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Shawn B. said:


> My neighbours have installed a fire pit about five or six feet away from my fence. I'm not really a fan. Houses in our neighborhood are just too close together, and on a nice night, I like to sleep with the window open. I can't do that with campfire smoke and "beer voices" from nearby drifting in. Plus, I don't like to feel like I just moved into a trailer park!
> 
> The municipal by-law in my town prohibits fire pits, but most seem to ignore the prohibition. However, I'm not the "complain-to-the-city" type, so I will probably just put up with it!


We can smell when there's a fire going near us, definitely "windows closed" territory. When it drops to 24C overmight, that's less of an issue lol.



Sketchy Jeff said:


> No
> 
> You'll need a chiminea or some other raised thing on legs for on top of a combustible structure
> With a CSA stamp on it if you ever plan to make an insurance claim after burning something down
> ...


We have a gazebo on the other deck haha.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

We have a propane one on our deck, works great. No heating of the boards underneath. This model: Outland Firebowl 863 Cypress Outdoor Portable Propane Gas Fire Pit with Cover & Carry Kit, 21-Inch Diameter 58,000 BTU: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I agree with Fogdart.
> 
> I’m not in the FD but my first reaction looking at the pic was _*“that’d burn real good.”*_


Having never met you, I do not know what you sound like when you speak, but if the avatar is you, then in my head you sound like Sam Elliot.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

fogdart said:


> Do not do that. I’m a fireman by profession. In my 10 years on the job I’ve been to approximately 25-30 fires started either by fire pits on wood decks or discarded cigarettes on wood decks. What happens is that an ember will drop down between the cracks and sometimes as much as 6 or 8 hours later you’ve got a raging fire. In fact, I was at a fire over the weekend that started under the back deck the morning after the homeowners had a fire in their chimnea. The homeowners were not home, and by the time someone called it in the house was a total loss. There was significant damage to the neighbour’s property as well.
> 
> Unless you’re prepared to cover that entire deck with patio stones (which it would obviously not support) then consider a gas/propane fire pit or put it on grass 20 feet away.


This is good, professional advice, right here.

A couple of weeks ago, I was having a pipe in the backyard and knocked the ash out into a planter. I didn't realize it was still smouldering a bit. After a while, there was a burning smell outside, but I couldn't see any smoke, so I thought maybe a neighbour was burning something. Well, the next morning in the sunlight, there was quite a bit of smoke coming from the planter and it took several big bowls of water to put out. I guess the peaty soil had caught and started to burn. Luckily, it burned relatively slowly and didn't end up lighting the wood box and/or the wooden fence next to it.

Generally, I'd be very careful about open flame like that in the backyard, especially around wood.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Budda said:


> View attachment 367790
> 
> 
> I have this deck, and I'd like to put a raised fire pit on it. if I should drop that idea, tell me now haha.
> ...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jdto said:


> This is good, professional advice, right here.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I was having a pipe in the backyard and knocked the ash out into a planter. I didn't realize it was still smouldering a bit. After a while, there was a burning smell outside, but I couldn't see any smoke, so I thought maybe a neighbour was burning something. Well, the next morning in the sunlight, there was quite a bit of smoke coming from the planter and it took several big bowls of water to put out. I guess the peaty soil had caught and started to burn. Luckily, it burned relatively slowly and didn't end up lighting the wood box and/or the wooden fence next to it.
> 
> Generally, I'd be very careful about open flame like that in the backyard, especially around wood.


We burn a lot of wood, and if we just casually water the fire out till the flames are gone, the coals will still be hot a few hours later or even till the next morning. To really kill it you need lots of water and to dig the coals out and keep spraying until you get no steam.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Regulations vary depending on where you are. Here in Kitchener we can have backyard firepits but they have to be 5 meters from buildings, property lines and any combustible structures (fences, decks, sheds etc.).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, regulation vary widely from region to region. We have a fire bowl in our yard and I just moved it and did some landscaping to make it fully legal. The actual rules are unclear, the guidelines on the township website seem to go way beyond what is actually written in the bylaws, but the bylaws have been amended so many times that it's hard to know exactly what the rules are. I'm pretty sure that I am now compliant with the strictest version I can find - even though I'm pretty sure it's not the actual law.

And yes, a fire on or near any kind of wooden structure is probably a bad idea. The propane bowls are nice but they might be regulated in some jurisdictions - I know that in my area you aren't allowed to use them during a fire ban.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lab_Guitar_42 said:


> We have a propane one on our deck, works great. No heating of the boards underneath. This model: Outland Firebowl 863 Cypress Outdoor Portable Propane Gas Fire Pit with Cover & Carry Kit, 21-Inch Diameter 58,000 BTU: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> View attachment 367854
> 
> View attachment 367855


Just curious what you are using as as source of propane.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fogdart said:


> Do not do that. I’m a fireman by profession. In my 10 years on the job I’ve been to approximately 25-30 fires started either by fire pits on wood decks or discarded cigarettes on wood decks. What happens is that an ember will drop down between the cracks and sometimes as much as 6 or 8 hours later you’ve got a raging fire. In fact, I was at a fire over the weekend that started under the back deck the morning after the homeowners had a fire in their chimnea. The homeowners were not home, and by the time someone called it in the house was a total loss. There was significant damage to the neighbour’s property as well.
> 
> Unless you’re prepared to cover that entire deck with patio stones (which it would obviously not support) then consider a gas/propane fire pit or put it on grass 20 feet away.


The basic idea is that the_* fire pit*_ is the fire pit, rather than the entire property becoming a fire pit. The by-laws and best practices are in service of maintaining that distinction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Since everyone is being a great help, anyone order replacement netting?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Since everyone is being a great help, anyone order replacement netting?
> 
> View attachment 367875



Well, good luck. We threw out a perfectly good steel structure because it was almost impossible to get a replacement canopy to fit. The frame looked like it could last another ten years but it went to the scrap yard.

And, frankly it was not a cheap unit. For now we just put up one that may last a few years. If we do it again it will be a more permanent solution.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Having never met you, I do not know what you sound like when you speak, but if the avatar is you, then in my head you sound like Sam Elliot.


Yeah, that’s me in the pic an I have a bass baritone with a bit of a drawl but Sam has me beat .. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, that’s me in the pic an I have a bass baritone with a bit of a drawl but Sam has me beat .. lol


According to my Missus, Sam has pretty much everyone beat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, that’s me in the pic an I have a bass baritone with a bit of a drawl but Sam has me beat .. lol


I'm guessing that you could probably pull off a John Wayne 'pilgrum' accent though. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> anyone order replacement netting?


Is that 10' x 10'? We have netting that we've never used that you're welcome to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Is that 10' x 10'? We have netting that we've never used that you're welcome to.


99% sure it is, will double check. Many thanks!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Kingston Fire just enacted a bylaw where you need a permit (free) prior to having an enclosed fire on your property...too many calls for fires


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

allthumbs56 said:


> Just curious what you are using as as source of propane.


20lb tank. Hose is about 10ft


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I don’t know about legally.
But you can physically build a fire on that deck no problem.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

We all used to burn leaves in the ditches during the fall.
There was a lot of smoke.
It looked nice around all 100 year old houses at sunset.
Some people had an old LG4 motor on a stand in the back yard that they would use as a smoker motor for barbecue.
This was before you could buy fancy smokers at Canadian tire.
There was some debate about whether it was better to disable the EGR and just use a road draft tube from the engine into a mini smoker.
I don’t remember any fires being caused by any of this which was good because the town only had one fire truck and a volunteer force which took awhile to get rounded up.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I keep the fire pit on stones and well away from the house  I also built everything you see


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 367923
> 
> I keep the fire pit on stones and well away from the house  I also built everything you see


Absolutely beautiful an spacious backyard! Congrats on all the landscaping.

I have an insatiable curiosity. What is (was?) this?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 367923
> 
> I keep the fire pit on stones and well away from the house  I also built everything you see


Nice plot! What's your method for lawn maintenance?

This feels like it's turning into the dads n' backyards thread, and I am 100% on board haha.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lab_Guitar_42 said:


> 20lb tank. Hose is about 10ft


Thanks. Nice that it's out of sight. We've been using the 1 lb cans for our little fire-thingy and they only seem to last an hour or two and then they need to be disposed of.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 367923
> 
> I keep the fire pit on stones and well away from the house  I also built everything you see


Oh - I like this. That'd be my preferred yard 

Unfortunately, this is Maggs'










Either way, it's a tough life 😎


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Wardo said:


> We all used to burn leaves in the ditches during the fall.
> There was a lot of smoke.
> It looked nice around all 100 year old houses at sunset.
> Some people had an old LG4 motor on a stand in the back yard that they would use as a smoker motor for barbecue.
> ...


burning leaves in the driveway...never realized how well i had it, until i moved to the city...and that's frowned on


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> Oh - I like this. That'd be my preferred yard
> 
> Unfortunately, this is Maggs'
> 
> ...


At least you don't have to mow that. I am having knee issues, so a buddy's son is currently my lawn care contractor. Not that the grubs last year left us much grass to cut!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I had built a ship of the line Hammack, but when my son and I busted it, I took the front end and made it into a swinging bench with an ice box for my girlfriend and I at the time 😊 I collect old sailing albumens from the late 1800's and decided I would build a small scale one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> I had built a ship of the line Hammack, but when my son and I busted it, I took the front end and made it into a swinging bench with an ice box for my girlfriend and I at the time 😊 I collect old sailing albumens from the late 1800's and decided I would build a small scale one.


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Nice plot! What's your method for lawn maintenance?
> 
> This feels like it's turning into the dads n' backyards thread, and I am 100% on board haha.


Lawn tractor, very Sharp blades. That is the only area I hand weeded.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Our friends have one of these on their deck and its super nice. Seems relatively safe: 

Napoleon Fire Pit


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

fuel37 said:


> Our friends have one of these on their deck and its super nice. Seems relatively safe:
> 
> Napoleon Fire Pit


these work pretty well. I bought one and built it into a table, pulled a natural gas line under the deck and it you can fire it up now with the turn of a valve. won't burn the umbrella if you open it up above but does enough to keep you warm


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

I have an old fire pit that I covered up many years ago. It's my grandfather's house so it was done in the 60s. Pretty sure the hole in the ground I had wouldn't be legal today anyway but I miss it. Thought about digging it up again and tuning it into a planter or something.


----------

